# Engine cover polished Oil Rings



## bathchoppers (Dec 5, 2015)

A Polished awesome addition to your engine bay is offered here with 7 dimples and the eighth is substituted for a TT logo, in High Polish. Made of 6061t aluminum. CNC machined. Nicely rounded outer and inner edge that tapers down. The item is 1/4 inch thick. Compete with 3m fixing tape.

Slight imperfection as one dot off centre, hence only £16.50 including postage within UK


----------



## smiffy1019 (May 3, 2014)

are you open to an offer?


----------



## bathchoppers (Dec 5, 2015)

smiffy1019 said:


> are you open to an offer?


Sorry, they have all gone now.


----------

